# Skeen 10.0 / Slide FE 9.0



## fleminghomer (29. September 2018)

Hi!

Ich benötige wohl eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe bezüglich meines neuen Bikes. Kurz zu mir: 178, 74 kg, Schrittlänge 82cm. 

Ich stehe kurz davor mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher für welches ich mich entscheiden soll. Einerseits bin ich dem Skeen stark zugeneigt da ich ca 50/50 - XC/Trail fahre und ich auch Wert auf Uphill-performance lege. 

Da mein Budget etwas knapp ist und das Slide 9.0 gerade relativ günstig zu haben ist interessiert mich dieses auch stark. Da es jedoch eine etwas andere Geometrie, mehr Federweg und 2.6 Reifen hat kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es weniger gut bergauf geht. 

Kann mir hier jemand etwas genaueres zu der Uphill-performance der beiden Räder sagen bzw. ob diese beim Slide schlechter ist?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Flauschinator (30. September 2018)

Ich hab das Skeen noch nicht unterm Hintern gehabt, aber das Slide FE hab ich immerhin schon ein paar Anstiege im Schwarzwald hochgescheucht. Wenn man sich mal die nackten Daten anguckt fällt halt neben dem Federweg auf, dass das Slide FE nach Herstellerangabe nen Tacken schwerer ist. Weiß nicht, ob du so ein Grammfuchser bist, aber soll ja so Leute geben. 
Deine Strava-Bestzeiten wirst du mit dem Slide FE bergauf wohl eher nicht knacken, wobei es besser klettert als mein olles Panzer-Hardtail 

Frage ist auch: Wo willst du hoch? Vorwiegend Schotterpiste oder lieber mal nen technischeren Uphill?
Grundsätzlich können beide beides, 10 mm Federweg sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt. Das Slide FE hat halt die Traktion eines Treckers und lässt sich ziemlich entspannt eigentlich überall hochkurbeln. Wurzeln und ähnliches kannst du mit den dicken Schlappen oft einfach überrollen. 
Probleme mit steigendem Vorderrad habe ich auch keine. 

Asphalt mit dem Slide FE ist halt Kotzen ohne Leidenschaft, deshalb guck ich immer, dass ich möglichst schnell im Wald bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde einfach mal in den Megastore fahren und die Räder testen.
Aktuell haben die 20 % auf alle Räder.
Das Skeen würdest du dort also für 2.400 € bekommen - das Slide FE für 1.920 €.

Wenn du Glück hast, haben die ein Vorführrad, welches für dich passt.
Das sind dann schon mal 30 % Rabatt drauf.

Ich selber fahre das JAB 9.0 HD.
Über die Uphill Performance kann ich mich da nicht beschweren.

Gruß Dirk


----------

